# Exhausted



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Well, here is my little Gizmo - crashed on his blanky with his favorite toy, all after a busy day with Mom and big human brother Michael. Went to PetCo, and Petsmart - got some new treats and a toothpaste, and visited Dad at work, where he took a nice little walk in front of the golf course 
He is exhausted, needless to say, lol.*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Poor tired baby! Glad he has such a nice bed to crash on!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

There's nothing like a good rest after a big day out!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Such a cutie!!


----------



## DamonsMaster (Jan 7, 2012)

Awwww. poor wee guy is all tired out. I'm glad he had a nice day out with you both. He's such a beautiful wee boy.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Aww he's wrecked after his adventurous day 

So cute!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*We also drove through a drive through window of Starbucks (where mommy gets her payday treat - grande mocha ), and the guy at the window just loved Gizmo *


----------



## Nika (Aug 1, 2007)

Hehe. Loved it. 
Reminds me our our Oreo, a toy poodle, we had yrs ago. He passed away when he was 14 yo 
What breed is Gizmo? Reminds me a little of Mexican hairless.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


Nika said:



Hehe. Loved it. 
Reminds me our our Oreo, a toy poodle, we had yrs ago. He passed away when he was 14 yo 
What breed is Gizmo? Reminds me a little of Mexican hairless.

Click to expand...

Gizmo is a mix of yorkie and maltese *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*More pictures of the little rascal. Rested and bright eyed. Destroying his blanket :laughing:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Ahhhh....to have the life of a dog...

Gizmo is such a handsome little fellow, thank's for sharing Dee....


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks like he's getting some well deserved rest after a long and busy day! 

What a cutie!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Such a cute little guy Dee . As Randy said, the life of a dog, lol. I'm envious! 

I'm feeding the 4 dogs next door while the owners are on vacation. 2 Maltese, the smaller one looks a lot like Gizmo!


----------

